# Some Positive Examples of Dragon's Blood at Work



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 31, 2016)

I have been using this stuff on my plants anytime I see any suspicious little (and some that are not so little) brown spots or marks on the leaves. 
So far, coating the affected regions with DB has worked in that the diseased marks halts and stop spreading further. 

The only exception was this delenatii that turned rusty brown and eventually died, or nearly dead looking and I tossed it. I might have caught the disease too late.

Anyway, I'm posting two recent examples here.

The first are henryanum seedlings. One of them got hit by this wet brown rot on its center. This was about two weeks ago. I dropped some DB on it covering up the entire center.
Now, you can see the dry reddish brown mark which was wet rot a couple of weeks ago, and the new leaf continues to emerge clean.

The slight red marks on the other seedling is just a mechanical damage. 







These are tiny seedlings of wenshanense aureum that didn't grow much.
Anyway, one seedling at the two O'clock direction had its leaf attacked by wet brown rot. half the tiny leaf! I applied one drop of DB covering the top and underside of that leaf. 
The rot dried up and no further spread.






Close up.


----------



## Wendy (Dec 31, 2016)

Interesting. Thank you for sharing this.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 31, 2016)

Thanks. I have a couple of plants with similar results.


----------



## abax (Dec 31, 2016)

We told ya so, we told ya so!!! I'll keep DB at all times
even if I have to beg, borrow or steal it.


----------



## h_mossy (Jan 5, 2017)

Where would be a reputable source for DB? I suspect that there are some out there selling bogus DB, so I'm looking for a source that people know and rely on.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 5, 2017)

As far as I know I am the only distributor in the US. I saw a post from UK that had a good price and seemed to be authentic.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jan 5, 2017)

NYEric said:


> As far as I know I am the only distributor in the US. I saw a post from UK that had a good price and seemed to be authentic.



Maybe you should bring some at the PF? You'd be very popular.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 5, 2017)

No problem. I was asked to send some to Frank Smith and others. I believe the product is solid. No guarantees but definitely worth it for the plants that it has saved.


----------



## Alex (Jan 5, 2017)

Hi Eric,

Could you point me towards the U.K. source please?

Thanks,

Alex


----------



## NYEric (Jan 6, 2017)

If you can't find a source for unprocessed croton lechleri sap, PM me.


----------



## ksriramkumar (Jan 6, 2017)

Eric, if possible send me one. Whenever you get to post office remember me.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 6, 2017)

I have not forgotten you, Bangalore!


----------



## h_mossy (Jan 7, 2017)

Interesting... it seems there are two different trees that have sap that goes by that name. One is from S. America, Croton lechleri, and the other one, Dracaena cinnabari, hails from the Socotra archipelago in the Arabian sea. Croton lechleri apparently is the one use for orchids. NYEric, how would I obtain some? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 7, 2017)

Pm me.


----------



## phraggy (Jan 7, 2017)

Alex said:


> Hi Eric,
> 
> Could you point me towards the U.K. source please?
> 
> ...



You can find it on ebay Alex -- about £20 ex p&p 30ml size.

Ed


----------

